# TV Seitech codigos para mando universal



## hawk360 (Ene 7, 2007)

He perdido el mando a distancia de mi televisor seitech y me he comprado un mando universal. El problema esta en que no tengo los códigos para configurar el mando y he probado con la funcion automatica del mando pero no me ha servido de nada. Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir los codigos para configurarlo manualmente???


----------



## trukillo (Ene 27, 2007)

hawk yo estoy igual que tú no he conseguido ningún mando universal para mi tv seitech... si lo encuentras dímelo y si yo encuentro algo también te diré. ok? a ver si de una puta vez tengo un mando en condiciones...


----------



## hawk360 (Ene 28, 2007)

Yo he probado ya con dos mandos diferentes y no he conseguido nada. Estoy empezando a pensar q kizas lo que se estropeo no fue el manod sino el receptor de la TV.


----------



## lempicka2002 (May 29, 2007)

Hola me he quedado sin mando de mi tv seotech y no encuentro ninguno q sea compatible con esta marca alguién sabe cuál es el código? o alguna marca de mando q sea compatible

saludos


----------

